# New to Martial Talk, Combat Hapkido



## HapKiDo Bob (Jun 3, 2012)

Reposted from the Meet And Greet Threads. 

[h=2]New to Martial Talk, Combat Hapkido[/h]
Hello Everyone, 

Introducing myself: Bobby Harbin, Fort Worth Texas. 

I've been reading threads for some months now while researching Hapkido and Taekwondo. Very Informative stuff here so I decided to Join. 

My first Martial Art was Taekwondo Moo Duk Kwan. I started training in the early 80s in Rotan, Texas through the American Taekwondo Moo Duk Kwan Federation (Now Closed) earning First Dan Black Belt in 1986. My Lineage as follows: 

Instructor: Joseph Hernandez, Rotan Texas, 2nd Dan Black Belt (at the time)

Master Instructor: Master Steven Alcala, Sweetwater, Texas, 5th Dan Black Belt (at the time)

Senior Master Instructor: Dale Higginbotham, Abilene, Texas, 6th or 7th Dan Black Belt (at the time)

Grand Master: GM John Chu, Nacadoches, Texas 8th Dan. 

I have continued to train in Taekwondo under other instructors over the years as all of my original Instructors have since passed away except Joseph Hernandez who switched to Kook Sool Won. I have Trained with GM Dr. Dong Ja Yang when he came to train with us in Texas through Mster Dale Higginbotham in Abilene, Texas. I moved to Florida and Trained with Master Y.K. Kim in Orlando Florida for 2 years. I Joined the Army and was stationed at Fort Bragg, NC. There I trained with Grand Master Myong Sok Namkung Mayes in in Spring Lake, North Carolina. I recently started Training with GM Won Chik Park in Fort Worth Texas. For the past couple of years I have continued to train on my own with my sons to retain skills and knowledge of Poomse. 

Recently I have started training in Combat Hapkido using the Distance Learning Program of the International Combat Hapkido Federation. I am enjoying that very much, Learning a lot, and looking forward to meeting Grand Master Pellegrini and Master David Rivas at upcoming seminars and the 20th Year Anniversery Conference coming up in November. I am also researching many Hapkido books and DVDs by GM Pellegrini, Marc Tedeschi, Steve Sexton, Master Hui Son Choe, Master Bong Soo Han, Dr. He-Young Kimm, and Master Kwang Sik Myung. 


Would Love to hear from anyone currently training in Combat Hapkido and/or anyone who Trained in the American Taekwondo Moo Duk Kwan Federation in Texas in the 1980s. 

Thanks So much Everyone for all the great Posts out there. 

Sincerely, 

Bobby Harbin
Fort Worth, Tx​


----------



## K-man (Jun 3, 2012)

Great history, thank you. Welcome to MT.      :cheers:


----------



## Doomx2001 (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to martial talk 'Hapkido Bob'. 
It seems you've done alot of training in TaeKwonDo. You must really enjoy it and find it very fulfilling to stay with it as you have. I'm glad to hear that you are enjoying Combat Hapkido as well. To get the most out of your Distance Learning Training, especially when it comes to Hapkido, I would recommend finding a Hapkido teacher in your area. 
I found this for you: http://njjimenez.domains-23.com/hapkidotexas/?page_id=9 (Song Moo Hapkido)
and ......  http://www.texashapkido.com/

So, if you don't mind me asking, what made you decide to do the distance course? 
How far have you made in the curriculum?

Anyway, welcome to MT. 

 - Brian


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to MT and to Hapkido.  I would also be interested in how your distance learning is progressing.


----------



## HapKiDo Bob (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks K-Man. Enjoying the info. 

Bob


----------



## HapKiDo Bob (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey Brian, 

Thanks for the Links. I'll check them out. 
I decided to do the distance course due to a lack of Combat Hapkido near enough to me to attend regular class. Through My training in Taekwondo my GM and Master Instructors were also Black Belts In Hap Ki Do so We trained in that as well for the Self Defense portions of our classes. The principles are familiar to me and the Distance Program is a good fit. I just started the Curriculum a few months ago and taking my first Belt Test soon. Still continuing my training and teaching in Taekwondo as well. 

Thanks for the feedback. 

Bobby


----------



## HapKiDo Bob (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey oftheherd1, 

I just started the Curriculum a few months ago and taking my first Belt Test soon. Really enjoying the process. First Distance program I ever started. Still continuing my training and teaching in Taekwondo as well. 

Bob


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 6, 2012)

HapKiDo Bob said:


> Hey oftheherd1,
> 
> I just started the Curriculum a few months ago and taking my first Belt Test soon. Really enjoying the process. First Distance program I ever started. Still continuing my training and teaching in Taekwondo as well.
> 
> Bob



Good luck with it.  Having trained in Hapkido before, how do you feel the distance learning compares to practicing with an instructor and fellow students?  Any difficulties to overcome?


----------



## iron_ox (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello all,

It seems like there are several Hapkido Dojang in the Dallas/Fort Worth Area, I am also curious why you would pick a "distance learning program"?


----------



## HapKiDo Bob (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello, 

Fits my schedule better. I work 12-hour nights and most every day of the week.


----------



## HapKiDo Bob (Jun 6, 2012)

The distance program definitely doesn't compare to training with an instructor in person. You miss out on that personal approach and ability to see and feel the techniques from your instructor first-hand. However, I am enjoying learning the learning process and so far the Distance Learning Program from GM Pellegrini is great with Great Support from The International Combat Hapkido Federation (ICHF). They are always available by phone and e-mail and very helpful.


----------



## iron_ox (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello,

It sounds like you have a hectic schedule.  Do you find any other limitations to the material or the program other than the ones you mentioned above?


----------



## HapKiDo Bob (Jun 7, 2012)

iron_ox said:


> Hello,
> 
> It sounds like you have a hectic schedule.  Do you find any other limitations to the material or the program other than the ones you mentioned above?



Hey Kevin, 

Haven't found any other limitations yet. I train with my two sons who are also trained in TKD and the Hapkido techniques passed down to us from GM Chu to me in the 80s. (He was also a 4th Dan in Hapkido, though I don't know who his instructor was) So I have training partners and we have been able to learn the techniques thus far and train together on the break falls and joint locking. But as you know it would be great to have a local instructor to monitor our training and provide guidance. 

Bob


----------



## iron_ox (Jun 7, 2012)

HapKiDo Bob said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> Haven't found any other limitations yet. I train with my two sons who are also trained in TKD and the Hapkido techniques passed down to us from GM Chu to me in the 80s. (He was also a 4th Dan in Hapkido, though I don't know who his instructor was) So I have training partners and we have been able to learn the techniques thus far and train together on the break falls and joint locking. But as you know it would be great to have a local instructor to monitor our training and provide guidance.
> 
> Bob



Yes, it is always nice to have the immediate correction...glad you are enjoying your training with your sons.


----------



## drshukan (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello Mr Harbin;
It's great to hear from people that trained with GM Chu, I only had the chance to see him on 2 or maybe 3 times before his passing. I am however a student of Master Mike Maddux from the American Tae Kwon Do Moo Duk Kwan Federation, took classes with him in Livingston many years ago. As far as the ATMF being closed, can't really say that, Master Maddux left me everything to bring it back up so as of now I am gathering all ex-alumni that I can find along with my current students in Mexico to make it, what GM Chu wanted. 
The classes are still taught in the same manner, more self defense than sport (we do go to a few tournaments per year but it's not the primary goal). 
And since my schools opened we do also teach some hap ki do (1st dan IHKDF) techniques.
Would love to chat with you some time. please feel free to contact me at your leisure. Maybe you could help me get in contact with some of the masters that I can't find... general plan is to have a reunion sometime next July ('13) with all of them and so that my students can meet the people that taught me.


Best regards!

Master Dr. Luis F. Shukan
Puerto Vallarta, Mexico


----------



## Instructor (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome to Martial Talk Hapkido Bob.  It sounds like you have a lot to offer here.  Best of luck with your training.


----------



## HapKiDo Bob (Jun 22, 2012)

Master Shukan,

Would love to talk to you more about it. The only other Master I know of is Master Feagan with the Martialway.com in Phoenix Arizona. 

My number is 817-455-8359. 

Thank you so much for the reply

Bobby


----------



## HapKiDo Bob (Jun 22, 2012)

Master Shukan, 

You can also find me on Facebook. 

Bobby


----------



## Marcy Shoberg (Jun 23, 2012)

As I live in New Mexico, which is between east Texas and Arizona I met Master Higginbotham a couple of times, went to Nacadoches once, and know Master Feagan very well, if that means anything to anyone. 
If you are looking to connect with people from your old training days I wonder if you know Brett Maul of Ruidoso.  He was associated with Master Higginbotham if I remember correctly.  He no longer does tkd but he's my facebook friend.


----------



## Combat Hapkido (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello; Im Carlos Galarza , im from PR . I practice Combat Hapkido for about 6 years or more, im black belt. I live in San Antonio Tx for 2  1/2 years, and im still looking some place teachh Combat Hapkido and i cant find. Im interested to make ,y own  DOJO here but i dont know  what i need to do, wht type of paper i need. If you know , plese contact me . Thanks.


----------



## Instructor (Apr 11, 2013)

duplicate..


----------

